# حصر الكميات للعناصر الإنشائية بالكامل



## bomayar (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين​أقدم لكم برنامج حصر الكميات والذى عانيت كثيرا حتى يخرج فى هذه الصورة البسيطة والسريعة فى نفس الوقت والمبنى أساسا على الكود المصرى للتفاصيل الإنشائية.
* مميزات البرنامج :
1- حصر كمية الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة وحديد التسليح للقواعد .
2- حصر كمية الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليح للأعمدة .
3- حصر كمية الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليح للكمرات .
4- حصر كمية الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليح للبلاطات المصمته .
5- حصر كمية الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليح للحوائط الساندة .
* البرنامج يأخذ فى الإعتبار جميع الإحتمالات الممكنة لشكل التسليح فى القطاع الخرسانى .
* البرنامج يقوم بتجميع الحصر لنتائج البيانات المدخله له أوتوماتيكيا .
* البرنامج فعال فى حالة المبانى والمنشآت النمطية والتى يكون الحصر اليدوى لها شيئا رتيبا ومملا وأدعى للسهو والخطأ .

أرجو منكم تجربة البرنامج وإبداء أى ملاحظات أومقترحات​


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2009)

والله يا بشمهندس مش عارف أقول لك إيه
ممتاز ولا تعليق


----------



## mousad1210 (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_re110 (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن اعرف ازاى بتحمى الخليه اللى فيها المعادله زى ما انت عامل فى الشيت بتاعك


----------



## bomayar (17 مايو 2009)

الموضوع سهل جدا ياأخ moh_re110 بالنسبة لإكسل 2003 :
أولا : حدد الخلايا التى تريدها أن تكون مفتوحة وذلك بالوقوف على الخلية وكليك يمين بالماوس وإختار format cell ثم إختار protection وأزل العلامة من أمام Locked ثم OK 
ثانيا : قم بتفعيل الحماية للصفحة بالكامل عن طريق كلمة سر وذلك من قائمة Tools ثم إختار protection ثم protected sheet أكتب أى كلمة سر ثم أزل العلامة من أمام select locked cells ثم OK 

بذلك تكون قد منعت أى شخص من العبث فى أى خلايا سوى الخلايا التى سبق وأن حددتها من قبل .


----------



## amrcivil (17 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م / احمد عصام (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Al-Maher (17 مايو 2009)

thanks for this usefull file


----------



## mokh (17 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## moh_re110 (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى بوميار


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## bomayar (21 مايو 2009)

*خالص تقديرى وعظيم إحترامى لكل من شارك وساهم بالرد على الموضوع*​


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته وأدعو الله لى ولكم بأن يرزقنا حبه وحب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعلنا من المغفور لهم ويدخلنا جناته


----------



## وليوما (25 مايو 2009)

مشششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الديب (25 مايو 2009)

بجد جزاك الله خير وشكرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الجميل


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (19 يونيو 2009)

برنامج فووووووووووووووق الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassanakid (4 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة لا توجد اى كلمات توفيك حقك واللة يجعل هذا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك باءذن اللة


----------



## hemaxplode (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد الفشكر وتعبك ومجهودك واضح وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eng-hoba (16 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## alshrwal (9 فبراير 2010)

برنامج رائع ومجهود جيد جزاك الله خير 
بس اذا ممكن كلمة سر الحماية 
أريد رؤية المعادلات 
وألف شكر


----------



## amefight (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / العادلى (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير المجهود جداً رائع


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (11 فبراير 2010)

نشكرك على هذا


----------



## sreem (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (11 فبراير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## المهاجر16 (11 فبراير 2010)

البرنامج فيه مشكلة عندما تضرب الطول في العرض في الارتفاع يعطيك قيمة المساحة وليس الحجم


----------



## kotoz99 (11 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك ويساعدك زى ما انتا بتساعدنا


----------



## amjad sharba (22 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع كلش لطيف ولكن انا اريد ان اعمل برنامج على الاكسل يحسب جميع المواد الداخلة في المشروع كمثال من طابوق وسمنت وغيرها من المواد الانشائية


----------



## bomayar (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى amjad sharba أعتقد أنك سوف تجد ماتريد عمله بالفعل على برنامج الإكسل الموجود على هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154052.html 
أرجو منك تجربته فسوف تجد فيه ضالتك بإذن الله ولا تنسانى من دعائك أخى الكريم .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز جدداجدا جداااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ice_wolf (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dica1011 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جذيلا على هذا المجهود من فضلك تكبر مجال الكمرات والأعمدة يعنى عندى سقف فية 100 كمرة لايمكن ادخالها كاملة لزا برجاء التكرم وارسال نسخة تستوعب عدد اكبر او ارسال الباس ورد مع الشكر 
اتوقع لك مستقبل جيد قمت بعمل هذا الرنامج منذ 15 سنة على لوتس سوف اضيف لك على هذا الموضوع وهو تحديد نسبة الحديد ونوعية وكمية كل قطر من الحديد المستخدم فى كل بند


----------



## ibrahim777 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج والجهد الرائع


----------



## ss_online1 (25 أبريل 2010)

************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء **************
اخوكم م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة - مصر 
المنصورة 2002


----------



## محمد طه صادق (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاااااااااك الله خير


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا و جزاك اللخ خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mastermind_00 (26 أبريل 2010)

رائع فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (26 أبريل 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــرا , و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sergeo_m (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا ريس


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohammed Al-Quhaif (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس


----------



## ابوحباجا (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abu 7assan (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## قدمونا (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## engineer.medo43 (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (7 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (7 مايو 2010)

ملف جميل اوى شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## ramybahaa (7 مايو 2010)

thx thx


----------



## ramybahaa (7 مايو 2010)

*فاء*

شكرا:20:


----------



## مهندس متردد (1 يناير 2011)

واو (شكر حبيب قلبي)


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 يناير 2011)

رائع 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## بيبو73 (25 فبراير 2011)

رائع 
:12: :75: بارك الله فيك :75::20:​


----------



## seesehs (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (11 مارس 2011)

والله يا بشمهندس مش عارف أقول لك إيه
ممتاز ولا تعليق


----------



## mostafa afify (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على المجهود


----------



## afwaaee (20 فبراير 2012)

رائع


----------



## MHSala7 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود روعه تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ملف ممتاز


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور

جزاك الله الف خير


تحياتي


----------



## أبو أحمد. (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس ومانتحرم من جديدك​


----------



## ramy rashed (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جدااااااااااااا الله يكرمك


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (6 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج رائع
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## omarwael (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس والله ويارين لو فيه جديد تمدنا بيه وشكرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrfaysal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrwanakl (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحة مجهود رائع بس لى ملاحظتين 

الخلية صغيرة و فى بعض الأوقات لا تظهر قيمة و تظهر مكانها هاش 
لا أفهم الكانات للأعمدة معنى فى الأتجاة الطويل و عدد 
لو تستطيع إخبارى بكلمة السر حتى أتحكم فى الأخراج فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## taiscer (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على هندسه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## engbekeir (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks 4 this good task


----------



## bregadeer (26 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد هندى (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياض450 (18 أبريل 2013)

سلمت يديك


----------



## saidgc (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.awad2 (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك و نفع بك


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاءالاثوري (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك.......................................


----------



## montasr (25 أغسطس 2014)

الموضوع ده فعال ولا اكاديمى ياباشمهندسين ؟


----------



## heno9 (27 أغسطس 2014)

جهد رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ام بكر2011 (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير...


----------



## ahmednafie (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سامح حلاق (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقاً إنه مجهود رائع ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdata (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdata (17 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو نواف 111111 (17 مايو 2015)

شكرًا


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mrtaha (19 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## body55 (19 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمmmmmmmmmmmmmوبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badrhelal111 (15 يوليو 2015)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mohndesaty (29 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ............ اذا عندي اقطار مختلفة في تسليح الا عمدة كيف بفرز كمية كل قطر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## engabdo888 (1 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## li0n7eart (2 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## O M E G A (6 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## م وائل حسنى (7 أكتوبر 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## body55 (14 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندسة مدنية 1 (20 أكتوبر 2016)

الخانات التي بها المعادلة عليها حماية كيف افك الحماية عنها؟


----------



## taher2011 (20 أكتوبر 2016)

الاخت مهندسه مدنية
لفك الحماية عن اي ملف عليكي برفع الملف على النت باستخدام اي موقع رفع ملفات او من upload بتاع الجي ميل
ثم تعيدي تنزيل الملف مرة اخري سوف تجدي ان الحماية قد كسرت - طريقة سهلة جدا


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (21 أكتوبر 2016)

برنامج ممتاز احسنت


----------



## fwaz970 (25 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (29 سبتمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MHD alsawy (1 أكتوبر 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (21 أكتوبر 2020)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً...


----------

